# First G-10 Frame With my Build along "The Goliath"



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I have been collecting a few items here and there from my not so huge pay cheques lately, and finally have most of what I need to start a project I having been trying to decide if I even wanted to attempt for a while.

I now have a nice sized hunk of camo G-10 in 1/4 inch thickness like my original micarta pitbull frame. I have the aluminum 1/8th inch thick frame cut out, and now is epoxying to one half of the g-10 as we speak. I have a wonderful piece of copper tubing with mosaic design made up and ready to be my pins for this project.

Today I pulled the trigger on a really nice Bi-Metal band-saw blade(which is being hand made for me) for cutting the frame and g-10 out when it is epoxied. I also just bought some west systems 105 epoxy and 206 hardener. Which in the past has been nothing but the best for me and have never had any De-lamination issues with a lot of different materials. Got myself some fresh belt sander belts as I know this material is tough and is going to take some finessing. Yes I have a proper respirator as well I do not want to be inhaling any epoxy or G-10 as both can cause some serious issues if inhaled.

When this project is done I will have my ultimate slinger, and the anticipation is killing me but now the time to be patient and wait for the epoxy and everything to come together slowly is in effect.

I will dub this the Goliath. As it is my dogs name and my best freind/companion besides my wife and brother. It is my way of immortalizing him so I can have him with me until I am no longer on this rock anymore.

I will be adding pics to this thred as I build, and have never done a thred like this before.

 pics are of the raw materials before the fun begins.

Hope you all enjoy this as much as I do thank you all

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Some of the next steps in construction ,and a peek at the mosaic pin, and some of the other goodies listed but not shown in the first picture. The only thing not shown is the Bi-Metal band saw blade being custom made for my saw by a local blade company. As it will take them a few days to weld it up and get it ready for me.

  

A lot more pics to come as the process continues. !!! :woot:

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Great start my friend..Best to you with your build..~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> *Great start my friend..Best to you with your build..~AKAOldmiser*


Thank you OM . :thumbsup:

Todays update. Got the epoxied side cut out a bit enough that I can epoxy the other sheet of g-10 to the aluminum frame. Now Both sides will be attached after this stuff dries up nicely. Picked up my bi-metal blade this morning. Woke up to a call saying it was done, and was excited as it made working with the g-10 like butter being cut with a hot knife.

 

The first img is the epoxy being smeared on both sides making sure I caked it on and didn't want to miss any spots. Also a sneak peek of a ugly but cool fork I made for my freind Dave that wanted a pistol grip slingshot ,and he wanted canted forks neither of those I had made before but turned out very nice.

2nd pic is just the cutout the core and the 2nd sheet all epoxied together. Now for the waiting part...... :bonk:

Next step is going to be roughing the shape out. Then to the belt sander to refine the shape down to the core. Then I need to draw up were my finger hole will go and were the pins were be. I also need to obtain or use a friends drill press as I do not currently own one, and need it for the holes to be precisely drilled.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Goliath sounds like a wonderful best friend. Dogs really are angels.

Looking forward to seeing more of your build-along and your custom bi-metal bandsaw.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok update of the day. The first two picks are the cut out frame in very rough shape the Bi-Metal blade is a amazing piece of equipment as it aloud me to cut through this stuff easily and shows no wear at all. The next two pics are of the equipment used to build this slingshot. Yes it is a very humble few pieces of kit as I am by no means rich. The fifth pic is the fork sanded to shape the core now touches both sides of the scales and is ready to be drawn up for pins. In a few days after I am sure the epoxy is fully cured. The sixth and seventh pics are my little buddy and the inspiration I am using for this fork.

Hope you all enjoy. Thank you to those that commented I really appreciate the support.

      

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great project there my brotha!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice build along. Much of what you are doing and using is how I make my builds as well. Wish you were local man, I would invite you to come use anything in my shop you need.

One thing I have to say, that brown G-10 - I still swear it looks like cardboard from a box. I kept looking at it trying to figure out why you were using cardboard. I see it being used further on, but still, it looks like something you cut off a box. Once you start getting some profile to the thing, the color layers will start to show and prove that it is not cardboard.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Looks really super, BC.







And I think Goliath looks happy because he's got front row seat and a great slingshot named in his honor. How cool is that*!*


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

bigdh2000 said:


> Nice build along. Much of what you are doing and using is how I make my builds as well. Wish you were local man, I would invite you to come use anything in my shop you need.
> 
> One thing I have to say, that brown G-10 - I still swear it looks like cardboard from a box. I kept looking at it trying to figure out why you were using cardboard. I see it being used further on, but still, it looks like something you cut off a box. Once you start getting some profile to the thing, the color layers will start to show and prove that it is not cardboard.


Well that would be amazing my freind. I had a set back today went to drill the pins and half the scale delaminated my first delamination with this epoxy. I think I must have screwed up the hardener because it is really good stuff. Could have been my drill bit as well putting to much force on the frame or the epoxy something went wrong. So I am behind a day on it now. As the one pin I got done is nice and epoxying in place ,and I have the frame is back on the clamps so it can re bond, and tomorrow I am gonna give the pinning another attempt.



Poiema said:


> Looks really super, BC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He always has that big goofy smile on his face he is a rather happy dog. 

Thanks for the comments

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Todays update. The pin holes are successfully in the frame this time and the pinky hole !!. :headbang: Now the mosaic pins are epoxied in place, and are drying for the next few days. Until its ready to be shaped and finally finished. More pics to come !



Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Cool. Looking good. I will be looking forward to how it turns out.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Update of the day. The project is done !!!.  

First pic is just after the pins were sanded down to the frame flush. 2nd pic is the rough shape of it before final sanding to get it all smooth as glass

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

The finished pics of the frame.    

Hope you all enjoy it as much as I do it was a lot of work and worth it. Time to band it up and take it for a sling . :thumbsup: :headbang:

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow Matt! It's really awesome!
Very good work


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Wow Matt! It's really awesome!
> Very good work


Thank you my freind it is getting some half inch .04 latex and a super sure pouch slapped on it as we speak. Then some leather spinner targets are in trouble.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I got out to get a few shots in on the finished frame and took a small shooting video in between shifts.Had to cram it in between making some dinner and grabbing a quick shower. A lot more shooting videos to come really loving this one. I think I hit the nail on the head with this one.






Cheers all

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great slingshot Man!!! and great shooting!! and amazing Dog! I can understand your love for Goliath!! I worked with dogs for years and I still work with them 

These are just 2 pictures of some friends  in the beach and in the back of my truck

Take care and great job!

Volp


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Volp said:


> Great slingshot Man!!! and great shooting!! and amazing Dog! I can understand your love for Goliath!! I worked with dogs for years and I still work with them
> 
> These are just 2 pictures of some friends  in the beach and in the back of my truck
> 
> ...


Wow what a awesome job Volp. Consider me jealous my friend. I almost had a job working with dogs but never got the call back. Wish I did i love dogs ,and working with them a lot. That pack you have there are all very good looking hounds. They are so well behaved. You must be as good with dogs are you are with the slingshot my freind. I especially love bullies my favorite type of dog stubborn like me lol.

Thanks for sharing.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*BC~Very well done on your walk thru build..Great on your video test shooting..Now as some time pass's I am sure*

*that will become your main shooter...Enjoy my friend..until we meet again on the forum...Oldmiser*


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you very much OM. After today's brief testing. I think I already have decided it is the real deal and is my main slinger. The old pitbull is not going anywhere and I love to have a spare sling setup on me at all times now I have to almost identical frames I can have with the same setup so if one fails i have the other right there. Comes in handy for when your out and about.

Thank you for your kind comment

Cheers my freind

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Great Job
The frame comes out realy nice. Thanks for the build along


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

derandy said:


> Great Job
> The frame comes out realy nice. Thanks for the build along


Thank you very much Derandy and no problem for the build along it was fun and I am going to do more of them. As I enjoyed the process ,and its nice to have pictures of the whole project to look back on.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## ThunderClap (Dec 30, 2015)

That looks fantastic. Nice work dude!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

ThunderClap said:


> That looks fantastic. Nice work dude!


Thank you very much ThunderClap. I am very happy with how it turned out. Another subtle difference I did to this frame is no band groves as I felt it wasn't necessary ,and one more thing to go wrong. Plus I put the mosaic pins a little to close to the fork tips. I should have had them a little more towards the other side of the fork if I wanted band groves. But it grips bands like no business and works very good.

Will try to make a proper shooting video of it when I am not alone shooting. Like the next time my brother ,and I get some time off together.

Thanks for the kind words.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for walking us thru your project - came out AWESOME!! TTF makes it even better!!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Epic, love it mate!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Vly62 said:


> Thanks for walking us thru your project - came out AWESOME!! TTF makes it even better!!


Vly62 no problem man and thank you for liking it. For me it is always TTF nowa days.

Cheers



Emitto said:


> Epic, love it mate!


Glad you like it Emitto. I am loving this thing looks great and slings even better.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

New shooting video of what the Goliath frame can do was doing some match shooting with my brother on this fine afternoon and got 2 lights video 1 is here 



 and video two is here 




Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

alfshooter said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Thank you for the comment Alfshooter.

Here is some more shooting with the frame. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47550-1-inch-spinner-target-slinging-with-the-goliath-frame/this was a one inch spinner target practice.

This one was some gambler shot practice. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47597-gambler-shot-practice/

I am happy the weather has been good lately. As it has aloud me to get a bunch of practice in with the frame . What a delightful frame not only to look at but actually get out ,and use what its intended purpose is for shooting.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Fury (Jan 26, 2013)

This one is built like a tank. Was really impressed when Matt showed this one to me earlier today.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Last round of shooting videos I will post in this thred unless I nail the gambler shot. Here is some gambler practice http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47673-more-gambler-shot-practice/

And here is some one inch spinner warm up to gambler slinging http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47667-some-more-one-inch-spinner-target-practice/

It is always great to see a nice looking fork in action not just be a wall hanger. IMO

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger :king:


----------



## samurai1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Excellent build log and impressive shooting. I learned gambler slinging today. :king:

Cheers to you BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

samurai1 said:


> Excellent build log and impressive shooting. I learned gambler slinging today. :king:
> 
> Cheers to you BC-Slinger


Thank you very much Samuria1.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That came out great, Matt! You will never have to make another -- but we know you will, don't we?


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> That came out great, Matt! You will never have to make another -- but we know you will, don't we?


You know it ..... :naughty:. I really like how this one turned out haven't put it down since it was made.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice job as usual bro, you guys are true craftsmen when it comes to making slingshots =D


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

MissLace said:


> Nice job as usual bro, you guys are true craftsmen when it comes to making slingshots =D


Thank you kindly sis and thank you very much for the nomination. When you get some time off work we need to get you and your man over for some back yard slinging. I might need to make you a new sling to.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger :king:


----------

